# Canon 600mm f/4L IS II USM Purchase



## TAW (Sep 27, 2014)

My next lens is going to be the Canon 600mm f/4L IS II USM. I am an amateur and my photography is strictly for fun (lots of kids, sporting events, school trips, animals, charitable organizations). I could buy the lens today or buy it next March - I will enjoy it once I get it but I am in no rush. If the price stays the same, I would rather buy it today. If I could save $500 or $1,000 - I would rather wait...

With the recent price drop of many of the Canon lenses, I am curious if canon will have a rebate / special deal on this lens in the next six months? Maybe a Black Friday rebate? I have not followed Canon's historical approach to pricing so I would really appreciate anyone thoughts...

Have a GREAT week and thanks to everyone who makes this forum so fun to follow!

tom


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 27, 2014)

I don't believe Canon has ever offered a rebate on the 600mm lens. I'd encourage you to check out canonpricewatch.com's current 'street price' deal – it's several hundred less than I paid for my 600 II around two years ago.


----------



## Canon1 (Sep 27, 2014)

The only way to really save on these VII big whites are either refurb or used. It's unlikely that you will find a rebate or sale price in the near future. If you are in no rush at all for this lens... What compels you to "need" one?

If saving some money is a factor for you, you could by a VI lens for thousands less... And for the type of shooting you described doing... Would be more than capable.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 27, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> I don't believe Canon has ever offered a rebate on the 600mm lens. I'd encourage you to check out canonpricewatch.com's current 'street price' deal – it's several hundred less than I paid for my 600 II around two years ago.


+1 on CPW-Street Price: http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/03580/Canon-EF-600mm-f4L-IS-II-USM-price.html

I recently bought 200mm f2 IS through them. A+ service from CPW. The best thing is the lens is BRAND NEW/SEALED from US authorized dealer(very well known) with Canon 1yr standard warranty. Couldn't ask for any better.


----------



## TexPhoto (Sep 27, 2014)

The 600mm is awesome, but it's not the lens for sports. I'd go with a 400mm f2.8 IS II, or a 200-400 f4 1.4X.

The 600 is just too long much of the time for sports, and for a night game the f2.8 of the 400 can be critical. The 400mm with the 1.4X converter and 2.0 Converter teleconverters gives you a 400 2.8, a 560 f4, and an 800 f5.6. 

The 600 is a great wildlife lens and also pairs nicely with the extenders, but I like the 400.

Anyway good luck with whichever you purchase. Shoot the hell out of it.


----------



## Steve (Sep 27, 2014)

Wait, why are you buying a $13,000 super telephoto lens? To shoot pics of kids and school trips? In what way are you limited by your current gear that this seems like something you must have? Also, you have enough money that you can buy this lens on what appears from your post to basically be a whim but you want to save $500? 

Honestly, if you just want to shoot kids playing soccer and the occasional duck you should probably get a 300 2.8 IS II. Its a lot easier to deal with, its handholdable, it packs up easier, it takes TC's like a champ, its the sharpest lens Canon makes, and its several thousand dollars cheaper than the 600. Its probably much more appropriate for what you want to shoot.


----------



## TAW (Sep 27, 2014)

neuroanatomist & Dylan777 - Thanks for pointing me to CPW - Wow! 

Thanks everyone for your advice - much appreciated! 

tom


----------



## TAW (Oct 9, 2014)

+1 for Canon Price Watch - the lens showed up today - easy transaction... Worth every penny (although with CPW it was a lot less pennies!)


----------



## jrista (Oct 9, 2014)

CPW doesn't always have the best prices. When I bought my 600/4 II last year, I eventually found a better price on Vistek, a Canadian store. I spent a mere $10,860 on mine, which was well below the lowest price CPW had. I like CPW, but they don't seem to include Vistek...and when it comes to getting the best deal on high end Canon lenses, even with currency conversion and/or import fees, they are usually WAY less.


----------



## seattlebirdman (Oct 9, 2014)

jrista said:


> CPW doesn't always have the best prices. When I bought my 600/4 II last year, I eventually found a better price on Vistek, a Canadian store. I spent a mere $10,860 on mine, which was well below the lowest price CPW had. I like CPW, but they don't seem to include Vistek...and when it comes to getting the best deal on high end Canon lenses, even with currency conversion and/or import fees, they are usually WAY less.



I bought mine from Canada 2 years ago and saved a bunch. Looks like that is no longer possible with price changes. Canada prices are now higher. Could be due to currency valuation that gets factored in to prices Japan will charge when they periodically make changes.
http://www.photoprice.ca/product/03580/Canon-EF-600mm-f4L-IS-II-USM-price.html


----------



## jrista (Oct 9, 2014)

seattlebirdman said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > CPW doesn't always have the best prices. When I bought my 600/4 II last year, I eventually found a better price on Vistek, a Canadian store. I spent a mere $10,860 on mine, which was well below the lowest price CPW had. I like CPW, but they don't seem to include Vistek...and when it comes to getting the best deal on high end Canon lenses, even with currency conversion and/or import fees, they are usually WAY less.
> ...



Hmm, yeah, things are more expensive. The exchange rate right now is apparently 1.1183 CAD = 1 USD, which makes the $13199 CAD Camera Canada price $11,802 USD. That's still a decent deal, but with currency/import fees, it'll still top $12,000. 

I explicitly timed my purchase to utilize an ideal peak in exchange rate. The price in Canadian was fixed, and I was watching the exchange rate day after day until it peaked, bought on that day, and the next day it dropped. That was part of the reason I got such a good deal. Only a few days before, the price in USD was around $11,100.  Sometimes thats the way to do it, though.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 9, 2014)

TAW said:


> +1 for Canon Price Watch - the lens showed up today - easy transaction... Worth every penny (although with CPW it was a lot less pennies!)



Congrats TAW. X-mas came early 

Since I need an UWA lens this weekend, I just completed another transaction with CPW-street price. The saving wasn't not that huge, however, it felt good because I didn't pay full price ;D. The saving amount ended up in B&W 77mm clear filter. Both lens and filter arrived today. Can't wait for the weekend.


----------



## TAW (Oct 10, 2014)

It is going to be a fun weekend! 

You message makes me smile because truth be told, I didn't really save $1k ... I used the $1k to buy some additional stuff at RRS and Black Rapid. I spent the same amount and just got lots more stuff ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 10, 2014)

TAW said:


> It is going to be a fun weekend!
> 
> You message makes me smile because truth be told, I didn't really save $1k ... I used the $1k to buy some additional stuff at RRS and Black Rapid. I spent the same amount and just got lots more stuff ;D



I don't think you can go wrong with RRS gear


----------



## Eldar (Oct 10, 2014)

From what you say you shoot, I would seriously check out the 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x. If you need extra reach, you can throw in the new 7DII to give you the equivalent of a 600 + 1.4x extender. The price should be about same same.

On a full frame I tend to go for my 600 II with the 1.4xIII extender, for birds and wildlife. But when the 7DII arrives, I believe the 200-400 will be used a lot more also for that, especially when I have to carry the equipment on a longer hike. The zoom is also very convenient to catch your subjects in the viewer at the wide end and zoom in for the shot.


----------



## Vikmnilu (Oct 10, 2014)

Congrats on your new purchase!!! A lens that probably I will never own 

One question for all:

I have been checking the Canon refurbish site and I am wondering if they ship to Europe. Probably not, but asking doesn't harm... I have been trying to search for some form or email here in European site but did not find one.
If they would be able to ship items between canon headquarters in different continents that would be awesome, but I doubt so.

Once I contacted to Lensrentals for one interesting purchase but, despite I found a method to ship it to Europe, they only would accept american credit cards, so I returned to look at the expensive and annoying Finnish market :

Enjoy your new purchases!!!


----------



## DARSON (Oct 10, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe Canon has ever offered a rebate on the 600mm lens. I'd encourage you to check out canonpricewatch.com's current 'street price' deal – it's several hundred less than I paid for my 600 II around two years ago.
> ...



Does anyone knows if they selling it outside US. I'm not talking about this lens in particular. Just out of curiosity? Some great deals I see there
Regards


----------



## Eldar (Oct 10, 2014)

DARSON said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


You can get it in practically every country on earth. But the US has always had the lowest prices.


----------



## DARSON (Oct 10, 2014)

Eldar said:


> DARSON said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Excuse my lack of knowledge in this matter. Does this street price referres to price in any shop on the street or in particular shop. 
Unfortunately the best prices here ( where I live) cannot beat those from B&H photo after shipping and custom taxes ( only for more expensive bodies and lenses $2000+ )


----------



## surapon (Oct 10, 2014)

TAW said:


> My next lens is going to be the Canon 600mm f/4L IS II USM. I am an amateur and my photography is strictly for fun (lots of kids, sporting events, school trips, animals, charitable organizations). I could buy the lens today or buy it next March - I will enjoy it once I get it but I am in no rush. If the price stays the same, I would rather buy it today. If I could save $500 or $1,000 - I would rather wait...
> 
> With the recent price drop of many of the Canon lenses, I am curious if canon will have a rebate / special deal on this lens in the next six months? Maybe a Black Friday rebate? I have not followed Canon's historical approach to pricing so I would really appreciate anyone thoughts...
> 
> ...



Dear Friend Mr. TAW.
Yes, Now the next best thing for your 600 mm is the 52 mm Drop-in Cir. PL to jass up the color of your Photos, And Stay in my 600 mm. most of the time, except in the night time of sport Photography. Yes, High cost, and only Canon made it. but it worth the money as the PRO recommend.
Yes, Now = $ 240 US Dollars and MK II too, That design for 600 mm MK II.
Enjoy.
Surapon 

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Drop-Circular-Polizer-Filter/dp/B005S8OLPO

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-52mm-Drop-In-Circular-Polarizer-Filter.aspx


----------



## NancyP (Oct 10, 2014)

Good grief. That DSLR looks like a peanut being held in an elephant's trunk. What a lens. (I have not seen it in person, the 500 f/4 v I used by some local birders looks huge enough next to my dainty 400 f/5.6L).


----------



## TAW (Oct 11, 2014)

Thank you Friend Mr. Surapon. I will get a chance to give the lens a good test drive this weekend! ;D


----------

